# Periods after ovarian drilling...



## BabyBrain10

Hi all so i was wondering when i should expect my period after ovarian drilling? i had the surgery on tuesday!

Also when i came out of hospital on tuesday i bled a little which is obviously expected but it stopped and then on wednesday started again alot heavier but different to AF's that ive had before is this from the operation or would i class this as AF? :shrug: 

just a bit confused :wacko: lol

x x x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

i know someone on here that had this a few weeks ago, ill ask her for you x


----------



## BabyBrain10

Anybody?? :help:


----------



## BabyBrain10

mummy.wannabe said:


> i know someone on here that had this a few weeks ago, ill ask her for you x


oh thankyou so much :thumbup: x x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

ive not had it myself, but heard you will get bleeding after for awhile until your body settles , 

she wasnt told when she would have a peroid after the op, but her doctor told her to take northistrine to make her come on,

shes waiting for her peroid now, and she had surgery 3-4 weeks ago x


----------



## MariaF

BabyBrain - there's a huge thread on ovariad drilling in the Success stories section on here.

I had OD in march. I had spotting/light bleeding on and off for about 5-6 days. 

I then ovulated 12 days after the day of OD and had proper af after 26 days after OD. This is now month 8 after the op and I feel like my ovulation is getting later and later in the cycle and this month it didn't happen at all (I'm CD23 already)

If I were you I'd start doing opk's about 10 days after the OD to see if you are ovulating


----------



## BabyBrain10

*Ok thank you both!

i will be using OPK's soon so hopefully that will help.

 to you all  x x*


----------

